# Harbor Freight Guide Bushings Work Better.



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I destroyed my Shop Fox 3/4" dia guide bushing when the collet nut contacted the inside; I had to cut it off.

I picked up a set of Harbor Freight PC style bushings but when I tried them on myn Bosch PC adaptor (I have a 1617EVS), they would not fit. The counterbore on the adaptor was just a tiny bit too small.

I was planning on returning the HF bushings but for some reason, I tried them on my Milescraft PC adaptor and they fit perfectly. In fact the Shop Fox bushings have just a tiny bit of play - it can be felt but not seen. Also, the Harbor Freight threaded ring will not fit on the Shop Fox bushings but the Shop Fox ring will thread onto the Harbor Freight bushings and it feels about as loose on the HF threads as on the SF threads.

Go figure.

I've decided to keep the HF bushing since they fir the Milescraft adaptor better. The router now has the Milescraft base on it - I had to buy some longer screws. I was supprised that the base did not come with the correct screws.


----------

